# Flugelhorn



## chongmagic (Jan 22, 2020)

Nothing exciting on the outside, but a nice fuzz on the inside. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks great with those knobs !...im going to have to go down the Fuzz rabbit hole...i finally bought a cleanish pre amp 4 tubes all analog so all theses build will help, have any recommendations on Fuzz's ? Favorites ?



https://imgur.com/3iuxzvC


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 22, 2020)

My favorites thus far, I like the Green Russian variant of the BMP, not completely fuzz but the Simulcast is really nice, and I like this Flugelhorn a great deal so far. 

You have a nice pickup selection going on there. LOL


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 22, 2020)

Well that’s a quite a can of worms to open up haha. My personal favourites are the Muffin (built to violet rams head spec with the Elk Sustainar tone control), Hyped Fuzz, Fuzzy Fox, Muroidea, Simulcast, Fuzz Foundry, Soul Vendor and the Master Fuzz.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Well that’s a quite a can of worms to open up haha. My personal favourites are the Muffin (built to violet rams head spec with the Elk Sustainar tone control), Hyped Fuzz, Fuzzy Fox, Muroidea, Simulcast, Fuzz Foundry, Soul Vendor and the Master Fuzz.



I second the Master Fuzz, Fuzzy Fox, and Hyped Fuzz as well.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Well that’s a quite a can of worms to open up haha. My personal favourites are the Muffin (built to violet rams head spec with the Elk Sustainar tone control), Hyped Fuzz, Fuzzy Fox, Muroidea, Simulcast, Fuzz Foundry, Soul Vendor and the Master Fuzz.





chongmagic said:


> I second the Master Fuzz, Fuzzy Fox, and Hyped Fuzz as well.



I better take a step back then ...i can see i will fall in the rabbit hole...lol


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh just fall in man, there’s worse rabbit holes to descend!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 22, 2020)

I used to never give a second thought to fuzz, now I think about it all the time. LOL.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 22, 2020)

I never knew there were so many interesting and odd fuzz-stortion boxes from small builders that came and went.  The G. S. Wyllie Moonrock fuzz-sweep filter is the latest one I have been reading about.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 23, 2020)

I said it before, I'll say it again:
Skreddy Screw Driver (build on an Aldrin board).
BJFe Pink Purple Fuzz (Fuschia).
Others that are worth building:
The Frost Drive is the most versatile TS-type pedal out there.  If you don't like TS, this could change your mind.
Expandora (Pandora's box).
DLS Mk 3 (Covert).
Dirty Shirley (Brown Betty).


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank for recommending the Fuzz's ! .....Printed build docs sourcing parts , i guess Small Bear and Mouser will be the best place to look

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 24, 2020)

Don't forget Tayda & DigiKey.  Arrow is also a good source for parts you can't find elsewhere.


----------



## Barry (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice one again, need to change your forum handle to Chongamatic


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 25, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice one again, need to change your forum handle to Chongamatic



Lol


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 25, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Don't forget Tayda & DigiKey.  Arrow is also a good source for parts you can't find elsewhere.



Haven't heard of Arrow..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 26, 2020)

Arrow Electronics is a huge electronics distributor that used to only sell to large industrial accounts.  Now they have an online store open to anyone.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks Chuck..bookmarked !

Mike


----------

